# Russian Sub Fire



## Gunz (Jul 5, 2019)

Another Russian sub mishap.

A Fire Engulfs Top Secret Russian Submarine, Killing 14 Sailors


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 6, 2019)

The big conspiracy floating around is the US was involved. At the same time Putin was meeting the defense minister, VP Pence was recalled midair back to Washington.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 6, 2019)

I love having opportunities to post this clip.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 6, 2019)

I was never big on submarines anyway, but I would be terrified to be a Russian submariner.


----------



## Brill (Jul 8, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> I was never big on submarines anyway...



Sometimes it pays to be short!


----------



## AWP (Jul 8, 2019)

Fire where there isn't supposed to be a fire = bad.
Fire on a ship = pretty bad.
Fire on a sub = real bad.
Fire on a nuclear sub = bad enough to become a Hollywood movie deal.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 9, 2019)

lindy said:


> Sometimes it pays to be short!



<Rimshot>

Thank you, ladies and gentlemen, shows at 9 and 11, don't forget to tip your waitress...


----------



## Gunz (Jul 9, 2019)

Q: Why are Russian submarines so sad?

A: They suffer from deep Russian.


Q: Why are Russian submarines so bad?

A: They're build with sub-standard material.


You've been a great crowd...


----------



## Gordus (Jul 9, 2019)

Really sucks to die that way. RIP.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 9, 2019)

And wow....assuming true.

Dead sailors stopped a 'planetary catastrophe' aboard a secret submarine, a top Russian naval officer said at their funeral

A top Russian naval officer said the 14 Russian sailors who died in a fire aboard a secretive Russian submarine last week sacrificed themselves to prevent a "catastrophe" on a planetary scale, Bloomberg reported on Monday, citing Russian media reports. 

"With their lives," the unnamed Russian officer said at a funeral in St. Petersburg, Russia, "they saved the lives of their colleagues, saved the vessel and prevented a planetary catastrophe." The Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov, who said he was unaware of the officer's comments, denied that there was any risk of a broader threat. 

Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu said last week that the submarine's nuclear reactor survived the fire because the crew took "necessary measures" to protect it, the Independent reported.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Gunz (Jul 9, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> And wow....assuming true.
> 
> Dead sailors stopped a 'planetary catastrophe' aboard a secret submarine, a top Russian naval officer said at their funeral
> 
> ...




That's just fucking great. Thanks Russia. How many other near-planetary-catastrophes have you narrowly averted and never told anybody about?


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 9, 2019)

"Planetary catastrophe"?  According to media they were just mining for gems and looking for gas deposits, places to frack.

Can you ever mean that the Russian media may not have the correct story or the facts? Or maybe the government is feeding them a line of BS?  Or the Russian government is purposefully misleading everyone?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 9, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> Planetary catastrophe"? According to media they were just mining for gems and looking for gas deposits, places to frack.


I was just reading that they think the anti-matter warp containment field generators were going to breach.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 9, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I was just reading that they think the anti-matter warp containment field generators were going to breach.



Fucker.....

I'm in orientation for a new job and I just snorted loudly when I read that....😆


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 9, 2019)

Russia saved the US from a Planetary catastrophe in 1986....an Alien invasion took place near the city of Pripyat. The short but intense battle was code named Chernobyl.

Thank you Russia!


----------



## Brill (Jul 9, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> Or the Russian government is purposefully misleading everyone?



I think the Russian state media would be offended by insinuating they’re the NYT.


----------



## Gordus (Jul 9, 2019)

Russian state (funded) media is the best comedy on the planet.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 9, 2019)

Pravda. Tass. Now RIO Novosti and Interfax. New dogs, same bark.


----------



## AWP (Jul 9, 2019)

Russia's track record with nuclear reactors is only slightly better than Oprah's track record with dieting...


----------



## SaintKP (Jul 9, 2019)

AWP said:


> Russia's track record with nuclear reactors is only slightly better than Oprah's track record with dieting...




That burns just about as bad as a ginger in August.


----------



## AWP (Jul 9, 2019)

SaintKP said:


> That burns just about as bad as a ginger in August.



Or the urine of some longtime Shadowspear members...


----------



## SaintKP (Jul 9, 2019)

AWP said:


> Or the urine of some longtime Shadowspear members...


----------



## Gunz (Jul 10, 2019)

This thread has hit bottom faster than a Russian sub.


----------



## SaintKP (Jul 10, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> This thread has hit bottom faster than a Argentinian sub.



FITFY


----------



## MikeDelta (Jul 10, 2019)

AWP said:


> Russia's track record with nuclear reactors is only slightly better than Oprah's track record with dieting...



CHERNOBYL, the series on HBO helps to put the holy shit factor into perspective. I remember the incident as a teenager, but watching what is essentially a dramatic documentary was a real head trip. It was excellent.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 13, 2019)

Ruh-roh...Russia strikes again:
Russia: Evacuation advised for village near rocket explosion


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 13, 2019)

Considering merging a bunch of posts and renaming to “The Radioactive Russian Accident” thread.


----------



## AWP (Aug 13, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Considering merging a bunch of posts and renaming to “The Radioactive Russian Accident” thread.



"Russia: You fission to hold our beer."
"In Russia, atoms split you."
"The future's so bright you gotta' wear lead shades."
"3.6 Roentgen. Not great, not terrible."
"This is fine."
"Russia, unlike your girlfriend we don't meltdown."
"Y'all got anymore of them control rods?"


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 13, 2019)

"Meltdown, shmeltdown"
"The P-38 Space Modulator--it's a thing"
"Russia: we cover all of your nuclear needs"
"Now on tour: Atom Ant"
"Russia: we lost an electron.  We're positive"


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 13, 2019)

"Russia: It'a a hot mess"
"Russia: Don't worry, we'll monitor the Iranian nuclear program"
Russian guy to his girlfriend: "Are you doing something new with your skin care, you have a great glow about you."


----------



## Gunz (Aug 13, 2019)

Russia is like the Barney Fife of nuclear powers. Some of you may get that.


----------



## Brill (Aug 13, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> "The P-38 Space Modulator--it's a thing"



Excellent!


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 13, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Russia is like the Barney Fife of nuclear powers. Some of you may get that.


But we really shouldn't laugh about it, right?


----------



## Gordus (Aug 13, 2019)

SaintKP said:


> FITFY


Too soon. Reparations for the Belgrano weren't even paid yet.


----------

